

Tell HN: We just added Web Apps to our app discovery service - iseff
http://blog.appstorehq.com/post/367758335/html5-or-native-apps-either-way-weve-got-you

======
tjoozeylabs
Awesome. If you need to look somewhere first, we have uploaded a small app to
the Apple Web Apps directory. We look forward to seeing some things come out
of appstorehq for this implementation. Sweet

~~~
iseff
Thanks. We're hoping to come up with a nice little service around HTML5 (truth
be told, I'm a big believer in web apps), and we have some fun tricks up our
sleeve, too.

Feel free to contact me directly (iseff@iseff.com) if you ever have any
ideas/comments/suggestions/etc. Or just to meet, too! :)

------
axod
[HTML5 apps] link goes to [http://www.appstorehq.com/googlevoiceformobile-
html5web-1341...](http://www.appstorehq.com/googlevoiceformobile-
html5web-134100/app/G)

Which is broken :/

~~~
iseff
Whoops, sorry about that. Fixed. :)

------
andrewljohnson
I've gotten 19 visits from AppStoreHQ to my website since October. How can I
increase my visibility?

